# Steinhart Ocean 1 Black or Steinhart Ocean 1 Vintage Red or Steinhart Ocean Vintage Military?



## Bizzurp (May 4, 2014)

Hello there fellow watchnerds, I have been reading a lot on the site and in the forums as of late and am a new member and this is my first post. Exciting stuff. To make a long story short, I am a watch collector that has only recently began taking it a touch more seriously. I have a gold Bulova, MANY Timex (Weekenders, etc), some Stainless-Steel Hugo Boss monstrosity my wife gave me for our Wedding, a nice all black Citizen Eco-Drive Scuba-Fin,a black Wenger with blue markings and lume (don't know the model) and I recently picked up an Invicta Pro Diver Two-Tone with the blue beze and blue face.

It's time for a step up. And based on my research (a little Internets, ALOT of the forums) Steinhart is the way to go if I'm looking for bang for my buck when it comes to a Rolex homage. I could never justify spending that much (no matter how much I make) on a watch anyway. A well-built homage works well for me.

I'm torn between the Ocean 1 Black, Ocean 1 Vintage Red and the Ocean Vintage Military. I'm leaning towards the OVM. Any big differences really (other than looks)?

Also, I reside in Toronto, Canada so would it be better to purchase straight from the source or go through a dealer like Gnomon (Anders has already responded to a couple of my emails but all of these Oceans are currenty sold out and I'm now waiting to pounce in "approx. 2-3 weeks" as per their website. However, it appears that they're all currently available on the Steinhart website. I'm concerned with the ease of the transaction, additional fees and taxes upon delivery and the speed of the shipment.

Thanks in advance.

"Future Member of the Steinhart Ocean Club" or whatever the heck the name of that thread was


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

The impression I get is that the case and bracelet are the same on all the variants, and the main difference is in the dial, hands, and bezel inserts.

I like the OVM, since it isn't a homage to a current model Rolex.


----------



## swissgmt (Jun 18, 2013)

Yes the cases for the Ocean series are all the same as mleok stated. I prefer the Ocean Vintage Red, would like to get one eventually, but the OVM is no slouch either. Just comes down to which you like better. I currently have the Ocean GMT blue/red and love it, quality is very good for the price. I would buy direct from Steinhart, in my experience their C.S. is pretty good and if things are in stock they ship quickly.


----------



## BigSteve (Jan 13, 2010)

The OVM does not have a date function, the other two do have this. 
The OVR would be my choice although all will be reliable. I did have an OVR which I gave to my brother. It IS a lovely looking watch. 
Buy with confidence from Steinhart. Their CS is superb!
I speak from experience. 
Cheers... Steve



"If you're honest, people may cheat you. Be honest anyway". Mother Theresa


----------



## cenzor (Nov 3, 2012)

BigSteve said:


> Buy with confidence from Steinhart. Their CS is superb!
> I speak from experience


Well, my experience is slightly different.
I have ordered two Ocean 1 with them. Very slow dispatch (10-15 days at least) and mediocre delivery time of 7-10 days.
Slow in answering emails and some emails were not answered at all.
And in both cases they had the watches listed as IN STOCK. One of the watches was also with slight deffects and they indeed offered a solution to send it back, but with such slow service, I decided not bother...

All in all, nice watches, but lead time with their products is really bad. 
And if you browse the forum, this is a common opinion on Steinhart.


----------



## yourdudeness080 (Jan 6, 2011)

Not other difference besides the look actually, same movements, crystal, wr etc.

I have an Ocean One GMT and en Ocean One Vintage. These two have different movements. the OOGMT ETA 2893-2 and the OOV ST5 (first in house caliber by Steinhart)

Good luck!


----------



## jsong831 (Aug 30, 2013)

Ovm is my favorite 

Sent from my RM-940_nam_att_200 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

All are nice watches.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

It occurs to me that the crystal might not be the same on all models, as the OVM has a domed crystal, and I'm not sure that the Ocean 1 Black does.


----------



## cenzor (Nov 3, 2012)

mleok said:


> It occurs to me that the crystal might not be the same on all models, as the OVM has a domed crystal, and I'm not sure that the Ocean 1 Black does.












It was very slightly domed if I remember correctly


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

cenzor said:


> It was very slightly domed if I remember correctly


The OVM crystal is more domed than that.


----------



## mlb212 (Sep 17, 2013)

O1VR - Domed crystal, date, ETA 2824, C3
O1VM - Domed crystal, no date, ETA 2824, Lume?
O1 Black - Flat crystal (cyclops), date, ETA 2824, C1

Do you want a date on your watch? If yes, do you want a flat or domed crystal? The cyclops is removable but its not fun removing it. The C1 lume isn't very good at all, the C3 is very good but is quite "green". I love my O1VR, probably my most worn watch and probably going to buy another just as a back-up incase something happens my current O1VR. Just buy it from Gnomon or Steinhart, put your order in and wait. If you are in constant need of emails/phone calls or are a "high maintenance" person who loves to complain and cry about lots of different things then Steinhart might not be the watch company for you. In that case you might try bigger watch companies with huge factories making thousands of watches with dedicated stores and staff to answer customer phone calls and prices to match.


----------



## mlb212 (Sep 17, 2013)

IIRC, there is some issue with Canadian customs with FedEx. I don't remember the details so you might want to search the forum and find out...


----------



## smallhand (Mar 18, 2013)

I had no issues with FedEx. Bill for duties\fees was about $53ish


----------



## stilo (Aug 11, 2009)

smallhand said:


> I had no issues with FedEx. Bill for duties\fees was about $53ish


This.

OP, I've become more of a purist in my collecting so I naturally gravitate towards base dials because they're uncluttered and the most basic dials available from a particular brand. They embody the essence of the original design without the "afterthoughts" and subsequent dials that come after that first basic design. With that said, I own and love the OVM. No date, no clutter, no nonsense.

I've ordered 4 watches through Steinhart directly and their customer service is great. My fathers daily beater is an Ocean One that I recommended to him and he loves it. It has a date, slightly domed crystal and applied indicies. The O1R has a date, domed and beveled crystal and painted indicies and finally the OVM has no date, domed and beveled crystal and painted indicies.

There are no wrong choices and any one of the Ocean's would be lovely.


----------



## kelt (May 17, 2013)

mleok said:


> The OVM crystal is more domed than that.


Side picture of an OVM (dlc) single domed crystal.










The same OVM (dlc)


----------



## Bizzurp (May 4, 2014)

I've been super busy the last two days and haven't had a chance to check the thread. Thank you all for the info, insight and pics. This makes it much more difficult to pick one! I was going to pull the trigger on the OVM this morning because Anders emailed me to tell me one was in stock. By the time I saw the email (I was sleep in when it was sent!) and responded ready to go he told me it was gone already! This actually has made me reconsider the OB1! It looks like it could be more versatile with the nylon strap and as a classic with the SS strap it comes with. There appears to be some in stock right now on Gnomon and they mail out a free NATO strap with purchase. Decisions decisions.


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Red was the ticket for me, so far pleased with the decision.


----------



## Bizzurp (May 4, 2014)

Well, I pulled the trigger on the OVM through Anders @ Gnomon. Now I wait!


----------



## Macdaz (Jul 1, 2013)

Bizzurp said:


> Well, I pulled the trigger on the OVM through Anders @ Gnomon. Now I wait!


Good choice, you won't be disappointed.


----------



## jordanesque23 (May 12, 2014)

Bizzurp said:


> Well, I pulled the trigger on the OVM through Anders @ Gnomon. Now I wait!


I was on the same boat. I was choosing between the vintage red and vintage military. Both look beautiful imo. But the OVM is more unique and I know that I wouldn't be able to afford the 5517 milsub that it pays homage to (it's as if I can afford the double red sea dweller).

Once I saw that Gnomon had some in stock last Saturday, I immediately bought it. And it'll be delivered to me on Wednesday. I cant wait! :roll:


----------



## Bizzurp (May 4, 2014)

Beautiful! Congrats. I should be getting mine the same day! The only thing I'm a little disappointed about is they apparently shipped it before responding to my inquiry about the options available for the FREE NATO strap included. I'll survive though! Ha!


----------



## Bizzurp (May 4, 2014)

Thx! I reckon you'll be right!!!


----------



## Bizzurp (May 4, 2014)

Well. I pulled the trigger on the OVM last Friday and today it arrived! Great communication from Anders at Gnomon and incredibly fast shipping. I got dinged with an extra $23 thx to Canadian customs but not too bad I guess. What a beauty it is! *****! I'll post pics later. Now all I have to do is remove a couple links so I can start wearing it! I'm tempted to try doing it myself but worried I might muck it up. Tips? Thoughts? A big shoutout and thanks to WUS and y'all for helping me discover this incredible watch company and amazing watch! And I was considering another Invicta purchase?! Hahaha. Long live Steinhart!!!!


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

Bizzurp said:


> Well. I pulled the trigger on the OVM last Friday and today it arrived! Great communication from Anders at Gnomon and incredibly fast shipping. I got dinged with an extra $23 thx to Canadian customs but not too bad I guess. What a beauty it is! *****! I'll post pics later. Now all I have to do is remove a couple links so I can start wearing it! I'm tempted to try doing it myself but worried I might muck it up. Tips? Thoughts? A big shoutout and thanks to WUS and y'all for helping me discover this incredible watch company and amazing watch! And I was considering another Invicta purchase?! Hahaha. Long live Steinhart!!!!


I recommend wearing it on a Khaki NATO strap instead. The original MilSub had fixed lug bars and could only be used on a NATO strap.


----------



## Bizzurp (May 4, 2014)

mleok said:


> I recommend wearing it on a Khaki NATO strap instead. The original MilSub had fixed lug bars and could only be used on a NATO strap.


Yes! I received a free Olive Green NATO with the purchase. Going to try it out on that as well. Now...how...the...heck do you set it!??? I've been following the simplistic instructions and nothing's happening!? I'm worried I'm gonna strip the crown!!! What a rookie eh!? Hahaha


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

Bizzurp said:


> Yes! I received a free Olive Green NATO with the purchase. Going to try it out on that as well. Now...how...the...heck do you set it!??? I've been following the simplistic instructions and nothing's happening!? I'm worried I'm gonna strip the crown!!! What a rookie eh!? Hahaha


Unscrew the crown counterclockwise, and once it is fully unscrewed, put the crown to the second stop. The seconds hand should stop, which indicates you're in time setting mode.


----------



## Bizzurp (May 4, 2014)

mleok said:


> Unscrew the crown counterclockwise, and once it is fully unscrewed, put the crown to the second stop. The seconds hand should stop, which indicates you're in time setting mode.


Ahhhh! Thank you sir so much! Sorry but counterclockwise meaning up to the top of the watch? With regards to it stopping, do you have to wind it to charge it or something? Yes. I've clearly never had a watch liked this before. And yes I've never spent more than $300 on a watch in the past! Cheers!


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

*Steinhart Ocean 1 Black or Steinhart Ocean 1 Vintage Red or Steinhart Ocean V...*



Bizzurp said:


> Ahhhh! Thank you sir so much! Sorry but counterclockwise meaning up to the top of the watch? With regards to it stopping, do you have to wind it to charge it or something? Yes. I've clearly never had a watch liked this before. And yes I've never spent more than $300 on a watch in the past! Cheers!


Counterclockwise when looking at the top of the crown. You can wind it in the zero position after unscrewing the crown, and it also winds with the movement of your wrist.


----------



## Bizzurp (May 4, 2014)

mleok said:


> Counterclockwise when looking at the top of the crown. You can wind it in the zero position after unscrewing the crown, and it also winds with the movement of your wrist.


 D'oh?! Thx again! A true beginner. Last question (don't worry I think I know how to put it on my wrist!) but with regards to the lume. It has absolutely none. You just have to wear it in sunny places
Or lay it
Under a lamp to charge it? Cheers!


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

Bizzurp said:


> D'oh?! Thx again! A true beginner. Last question (don't worry I think I know how to put it on my wrist!) but with regards to the lume. It has absolutely none. You just have to wear it in sunny places
> Or lay it
> Under a lamp to charge it? Cheers!


The lume isn't great, but it charges under any bright light source, and is only noticeable when it is very dark.


----------



## Bizzurp (May 4, 2014)

mleok said:


> Counterclockwise when looking at the top of the crown. You can wind it in the zero position after unscrewing the crown, and it also winds with the movement of your wrist.





mleok said:


> The lume isn't great, but it charges under any bright light source, and is only noticeable when it is very dark.


Really? That's a tad disappointing. Much obliged! What a beaut though. Wow


----------



## Riker (Mar 31, 2007)

Bizzrup, congrats.... Re changing the bracelets length, nothing to it mate. Obviously use a small enough flat head screw driver to remove a link or two & of you go. Don't baby it but be careful & you should be fine.



Bizzurp said:


> Well. I pulled the trigger on the OVM last Friday and today it arrived! Great communication from Anders at Gnomon and incredibly fast shipping. I got dinged with an extra $23 thx to Canadian customs but not too bad I guess. What a beauty it is! *****! I'll post pics later.* Now all I have to do is remove a couple links so I can start wearing it! I'm tempted to try doing it myself but worried I might muck it up. Tips? Thoughts?* A big shoutout and thanks to WUS and y'all for helping me discover this incredible watch company and amazing watch! And I was considering another Invicta purchase?! Hahaha. Long live Steinhart!!!!


----------



## Bizzurp (May 4, 2014)

Riker said:


> Bizzrup, congrats.... Re changing the bracelets length, nothing to it mate. Obviously use a small enough flat head screw driver to remove a link or two & of you go. Don't baby it but be careful & you should be fine.


Thx buddy!!! I wussed out and had the local watch repair guy size it for me but I definitely need to get the proper tools and learn how to at least change the steel bracelet so I can throw the NATO strap on from time to time. I'm not gonna be getting hit with $10 each time I feel like rocking the NATO!


----------



## Bizzurp (May 4, 2014)

I'd like to post a pic of my new baby. Anyone know how?! It appears you can't just do it from your phone? I used the search function but can't find anything. Thx!


----------



## Bizzurp (May 4, 2014)

mlb212 said:


> O1VR - Domed crystal, date, ETA 2824, C3
> O1VM - Domed crystal, no date, ETA 2824, Lume?
> O1 Black - Flat crystal (cyclops), date, ETA 2824, C1
> 
> Do you want a date on your watch? If yes, do you want a flat or domed crystal? The cyclops is removable but its not fun removing it. The C1 lume isn't very good at all, the C3 is very good but is quite "green". I love my O1VR, probably my most worn watch and probably going to buy another just as a back-up incase something happens my current O1VR. Just buy it from Gnomon or Steinhart, put your order in and wait. If you are in constant need of emails/phone calls or are a "high maintenance" person who loves to complain and cry about lots of different things then Steinhart might not be the watch company for you. In that case you might try bigger watch companies with huge factories making thousands of watches with dedicated stores and staff to answer customer phone calls and prices to match.


By the way you were very right on all
You said here. Thx! Couldn't be more pleased with it!


----------



## Bizzurp (May 4, 2014)

Ah, can someone explain to me how the heck I can post a pic on here? I was told by Ernie to click on the image icon? Ummm...if I could find it, that'd be great


----------



## thegreightone (Mar 7, 2014)

To the left of the comment window there is a + symbol that should bring up options for taking a pic with your phone or accessing pics on your phone


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bizzurp (May 4, 2014)

Much obliged but I've tried that before and the only "additional options" I have are for parsing links and other nonsense like that. Perhaps I don't have proper access?


----------



## Ipromise (Jan 14, 2013)

You can't go wrong with any of those. As people mentioned, the case and guts of all those models will be the same, so it all comes down to what you like best. I'm a GMT Blue/Red owner and want to make your life more difficult by suggesting you look at it too. 

I'm also in Canada (near Vancouver) and ordered straight from Steinhart. It was no problem, once you get your shipping info it comes fast. You will get hit with duty, but when I compared the final cost between Gnomon and direct, it all worked out the same.

Enjoy, and welcome! I think you're going to be quite happy with any of those. Rocking my GMT today!


----------



## Flex1493 (Mar 8, 2011)

Got it in 3 days to NY from Gnomon.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

